# Free and simply lossless MP4 video cutter/editor



## RejZoR (Dec 15, 2016)

I've ventured into Youtube video creation and have noticed I need a tool that has a simple timeline on which I can cut and edit recorded video. I'm using NVIDIA Shadowplay to record desktop which outputs a MP4 video.

I'm looking for something free because I don't need anything fancy yet and I just need a tool to cut video. Just that and nothing else. No fancy effects or anything. If it offers them, fine, but they aren't required. And lossless cutting, because I don't want to spend half an hour re-encoding something that's already encoded in the target format. Any such tools around?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 21, 2016)

*AvideMux*.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/avidemux/

Is 10x time better even than those ubber expensive professional software/


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 21, 2016)

I always thought that because of the way the video codecs work, with a key frame and then just recording the changes for each frame after that keyframe, than just cutting them apart and stitching them back together wasn't possible.  At least the area around the cut needs to be re-encoded to properly set the keyframes.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2016)

Have you tried VirtualDub ?

It lets you cut, crop, resize fairly quickly.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm using FormatFactory to do simple cutting in MKV format with Audio and Video stream in COPY mode so I don't lose any quality and the process takes like 3 seconds for half an hour 1080p videos. But I'm limited to one cut per video, although I currently don't need more as I try to make entire recording as flawless as possible in one shot, I basically just need to cut away start and end of recording where I capture my own desktop and I want to capture only stuff in virtual machine. But I will try the Avidemux and VirtualDub. I used to encode a lot of stuff in VirtualDub back when DivX/XviD were very popular, but that was encoding mostly. If I remember correctly, it was possible to make audio/video stream in copy mode just like in FormatFactory.


----------



## qynqy (Dec 21, 2016)

try this http://www.xmedia-recode.de/en/index.html


----------



## flmatter (Dec 21, 2016)

Try this http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/

edit:   it is a nice suite of tools not just dvd stuff


----------

